# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Problem to save to text with rasbperry windows 10 iot uwp?

## ekke

I have problem with this visual c# uwp code when I am trying to save to text file with raspberry pi 3 with Windows 10 IoT.


```
var path = @"urls.txt";
var folder = Windows.ApplicationModel.Package.Current.InstalledLocation;
var file = await folder.GetFileAsync(path);
var lines = await Windows.Storage.FileIO.ReadLinesAsync(file);
(lines[0]) = textBoxRadio.Text;
(lines[1]) = textBoxRadio2.Text;
await Windows.Storage.FileIO.WriteLinesAsync(file, lines);
```

Following error message appears


```
Unhandled exception at 0x75DC0D6F (twinapi.appcore.dll) in blinky.exe: 0xC000027B: An application-internal exception has occurred 
(parameters: 0x038CF1D0, 0x00000001). occurred
and the application halted.
```

Can someone help me?

----------

